# Somerset Levels - Late Summer CC Ride



## Davidc (29 Jul 2009)

Who remembers Sunday 17th May?

All set for a ride out into Somerset we were, and what happened? It didn’t so much rain, as a waterfall formed in the sky!

Well, I’ve been talking to Peanut and we think its probably time to perform the same rain dance again, and see if it’ll work twice. Judging from the summer so far it probably will, but that’s enough of the pessimism ..........

poll-closed-see-here

This is a link to the route (and thread) from May:

17th May 2009 aborted trip.

If you’d rather go somewhere else say so! Stations are good start and end points, and Bridgwater and Highbridge/Burnham are alternatives to Taunton.

One thing you can be sure of is that if Peanut &/or I are on the ride it won’t include any steep or long hills, and it won’t be particularly fast.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jul 2009)

I might be interested ... but it would depend on what time the trains were and whether family things intervened.


----------



## peanut (29 Jul 2009)

*Heres a map of the route*

http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=13575


----------



## johnnyh (29 Jul 2009)

All sounds good, nice little spin that. I don't know that I have any "best date" yet due to footy commitments and not having received the seasons fixtures yet...


----------



## Davidc (29 Jul 2009)

User76 said:


> Could we do a later date, as the Cheddar Sportive is on the 20th of September, so we will all be busy doing that on that day.....won't we?????



Noted.

I did try to look at a map of that, but it didn't work. Must try again. Not that I'd stand much chance of keeping up.


----------



## Domino (30 Jul 2009)

I'm up for another attempt. I've got no commitments lined up so have ticked all dates.


----------



## Davidc (30 Jul 2009)

So to date:

Davidc
Peanut
Domino
Summerdays possibly
User76 if it's not 20th September
Johnnyh possibly

As said above I'll leave the date decision until Aug 23rd to give people who are away a chance to state preferences.

Any thoughts on routes, or is the ill fated May one OK? (Otherwise I need to get out surveying!)


----------



## Domino (30 Jul 2009)

I'm ok driving to where ever in the Somerset area and going along with what anyone prefers. I think the meeting point was Highbridge last time. I cycled through there only last Saturday


----------



## peanut (30 Jul 2009)

*Map of the route here*

http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=13575

If you select 'show elevation data' it will show a profile of all the hills which aren't really as bad as it looks. 

Click anywhere on the profile and it will show you where the corresponding place is on the main map route

The profile is cramped up because its 40 miles long so it looks hilly but isn't.

As we have a route map and directions seems like a lot of work to work up another route. ?


----------



## Davidc (30 Jul 2009)

September 20th is now definitely off - I can't make it!


----------



## Speck (31 Jul 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Iainj837 (2 Aug 2009)

27th for me.
john if your going can I have a lift i could meet you in wells

regards iain


----------



## Toshiba Boy (3 Aug 2009)

Davidc, count me in, it would make a nice change to ride the "other" side of the County for a change (I live between the Quantocks and Exmoor, and tend to always go westwards)


Fairly relaxed on the date.


----------



## Davidc (5 Aug 2009)

User76 said:


> How about doing the Frome to Bideford ToB stage, etape stylee



How mant weeks are we riding for !!!!!!!! 

I've just got a new bike so might just about manage 11-12 mph average. Not sure what route the ToB uses, but say 100 miles, a few stops - might do it in 12 hours with an easterly gale blowing ... 35+ years ago I'd have done it in 8 but sadly those days are long gone.


----------



## Speck (5 Aug 2009)

I refrained from commenting


----------



## trustysteed (7 Aug 2009)

can i come? 27th sep is good for me.


----------



## peanut (7 Aug 2009)

trustysteed said:


> can i come? 27th sep is good for me.



only if you bring a pizza and a death by chocolate cake


----------



## trustysteed (7 Aug 2009)

seems a fair toll charge!


----------



## Davidc (7 Aug 2009)

My post just vanished - try again.

27th September is looking favourite, but I suggest we wait 'til 23/8 to fix it in case anyone else is away at the moment (date as originally proposed. Partly this is because I'm on holiday, then away doing other things for money).

No one seems to have had a better idea than following Peanut's May route, so when I get a chance I'll go out and test ride it to make sure it isn't being dug up, turned into a motorway, or any other horror. That may have to wait until September.


----------



## Davidc (24 Aug 2009)

*Fixing of 27 Sep date.*

OK Looks like its:

Sunday 27th September
Meet at Taunton railway station
9:30 for 10:00 start (finish should be by 2:30 pm assuming 10 mph average and 1/2 hour café stop)

See the maps and drawings on the May ride thread for location of the car park etc.

Unless the train times change I think that fits reasonably with the slow ones and fast ones from the north, and the fast ones from Exeter.

Last time I looked Sunday parking in that car park was still free.

No one's asked for a route change, so it'll be Peanut's May route (I'll send him a slightly better way back down to the station though)

I'll ty to get out and check the route sometime before 27/9, assuming the rain stops for long enough!

Perhaps this time we won't have an Old Testament style deluge to stop us.

The roll call so far looks to be:

Definite.

Davidc
Peanut
Maggot
Domino
Speck
Iainj837
Toshiba Boy 
trustysteed 

Possible.

summerdays
johhnyh


----------



## peanut (24 Aug 2009)

route googlemap link http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...=51.024283,-2.96339&spn=0.167575,0.43293&z=12

excellent Have put it in my diary.
The googlemaps don't allow you to draw very accurately and I had to draw a slight deviation near the station in order to close the map draw. A detailed map of the approach to the car park would be useful . 
if you'd like some company on the test run give me a shout ,I'd appreciate a decent run


----------



## Speck (24 Aug 2009)

Davidc said:


> OK Looks like its:
> 
> Sunday 27th September
> Meet at Taunton railway station
> ...



We're not used to brief cafe stops you know!


----------



## peanut (24 Aug 2009)

you're dead right speck. maybe we should thoroughly check out the cafe as well as the route 

Are you up for a test ride ?


----------



## Speck (24 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> you're dead right speck. maybe we should thoroughly check out the cafe as well as the route
> 
> Are you up for a test ride ?


Yes, I wouldn't mind


----------



## Davidc (24 Aug 2009)

Speck said:


> Yes, I wouldn't mind



At this rate we'll end up with 2 identical rides .........


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Aug 2009)

Good work Davidc, 27/9 in the diary, looking forward to putting faces to names

I'll try and wear my 20yr+ old Toshiba top so you know who I am (presume you'll wear a carnation or carry a copy of the Times under your arm)


----------



## paddy01 (25 Aug 2009)

Could this be the ride to break my meeting another member of CC cherry I ask myself?

That it be laddy, that it be.

Count me in please 

If I had a diary I'd put the date in it...as it is I'll just have to try and remember.


----------



## Davidc (25 Aug 2009)

*So we're now...*


Definite.

Davidc
Peanut
Maggot
Domino
Speck
Iainj837
Toshiba Boy 
trustysteed 
paddy01

Possible.

summerdays
johhnyh


----------



## jeltz (27 Aug 2009)

The 27th is my wedding anniversary so I daren't attend! 

But next time I'll try and make it


----------



## trustysteed (27 Aug 2009)

Toshiba Boy said:


> I'll try and wear my 20yr+ old Toshiba top so you know who I am (presume you'll wear a carnation or carry a copy of the Times under your arm)



i'll carry a horse under my arm but not one of those ridiculous miniature ones being discussed in the horse poo thread, it'll be a big old hairy-legged shire horse!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Aug 2009)

trustysteed said:


> i'll carry a horse under my arm but not one of those ridiculous miniature ones being discussed in the horse poo thread, it'll be a big old hairy-legged shire horse!





But trustysteed, you haven't told me what colour the horse will be......I don't want an embarrassing situation to occur where I go up to another cyclist who just happnes to be freewheeling round the car park with a shire horse under his arm but has nothing to do with "our" ride, and say "Hi trustysteed, nice white horse you've got there" and for the bloke to say "But my name's Cyril, and who the f**k are you?"


----------



## trustysteed (27 Aug 2009)

my horse will be carrying a copy of The Sunday Times under one leg to save you any embarrassment.

however, in the event that Cyril's horse has also just popped into the newsagent coincedentally, the code phrase 'you're a bit far from the shire' should suffice for identification purposes.


----------



## Cheddar George (27 Aug 2009)

Due to circumstances beyond my control i may or may not be riding. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Aug 2009)

trustysteed said:


> my horse will be carrying a copy of The Sunday Times under one leg to save you any embarrassment.
> 
> however, in the event that Cyril's horse has also just popped into the newsagent coincedentally, the code phrase 'you're a bit far from the shire' should suffice for identification purposes.



Excellent, sounds like a plan trustysteed


----------



## Davidc (2 Sep 2009)

All things considered I'll leave you to 'avin the saddle on top of yer 'orse, and I'll stick to 'avin the saddle under my arse.


----------



## Davidc (11 Sep 2009)

Rode the proposed route today. No real issues, only that the two steepest hills (down from West Monkton and Red Hill (20% down from Curry Rivel) are covered in gravel . May improve if we get a couple of weeks of this weather.

It was beautiful out there today in the sunshine, and the wind wasn't too bad either. Lets hope for the same on the 27th.

Suggest a couple of small changes. One at North Curry to take in the "North Curry Community Coffee Shop" in both directions. (They'll need telling if 10+ of us will be turning up for coffee and tea).

The other is around the end of the Quantocks on the way back into Taunton to avoid a steep uphill at the end of the ride.

I'll draw the changes up in Bikely and post the link, unless I hear howls of protest at extra tea and coffee stops and less hill climbing!

D


----------



## Speck (11 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> Rode the proposed route today. No real issues, only that the two steepest hills (down from West Monkton and Red Hill (20% down from Curry Rivel) are covered in gravel . May improve if we get a couple of weeks of this weather.
> 
> It was beautiful out there today in the sunshine, and the wind wasn't too bad either. Lets hope for the same on the 27th.
> 
> ...


Well done David, we'll send the broom wagon out in front


----------



## Davidc (11 Sep 2009)

Link to Bikely map. Hope this works. Let me know if it doesn't.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/348633


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Sep 2009)

Good work Davidc. Looking forward to putting some faces to names.


----------



## peanut (12 Sep 2009)

well done David . Looks like you found the route. 

The steep downhill section at Redhill is a little dangerous with the gravel. If its raining it is treacerous. I would suggest avoiding it altogether and simply returning from Langport the same route that you arrive by skirting the hill.

Hoping to still be able to join you all but it will depend on if I can arrange for some care cover for my Father.


----------



## Domino (13 Sep 2009)

Glad to see the 27th is still on! Turns out I've now got to drive 225 miles to a friends 50th on 3rd/4th Oct in Lancashire and spend the following weekend working in Birmingham. The A39 is my southern boundary so far. Time to break through that.

On the down side my bottom bracket is clicking loudly. I'm going to take it to the LBS on Monday to see if they can fix it but if the bikes got to go in for more than a couple of days I'm going to delay repairs for crappier weather. Hopefully the click won't annoy you too much if I still have it when we go


----------



## Davidc (13 Sep 2009)

Domino said:


> Hopefully the click won't annoy you too much if I still have it when we go



It'll have to compete with the ones coming from some of the riders (like me)!


----------



## Speck (19 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> OK Looks like its:
> 
> Sunday 27th September
> Meet at Taunton railway station
> ...



I had a word with the Driver but he can't do the 27th


----------



## trustysteed (22 Sep 2009)

just checking that this is def still on, chaps?


----------



## Davidc (22 Sep 2009)

^^^

Yes

Just hasn't been much to say about it.

If anyone's not sure about the meeting place or anything else please ask! The details are on the original May thread (link in 1st post).

The advance weather forecast is looking OK, so with a bit of luck we won't get washed out this time!!


----------



## Iainj837 (22 Sep 2009)

i think I am still going on the ride upto now


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Sep 2009)

Still a yes.


----------



## Davidc (25 Sep 2009)

Just copied this from the Met Office web site.

*Outlook for Sunday to Tuesday:*

All three days look set to be dry across southwestern England. It will be cloudy at times, although some sunny intervals are also likely. Patchy mist and fog will form.
Updated: 1526 on Fri 25 Sep 2009 


Amazing!


----------



## peanut (25 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> Just copied this from the Met Office web site.
> 
> *Outlook for Sunday to Tuesday:*
> 
> ...



damn damn damn ! wet and windy I can deal with but warm, dry and wind-less I can't


----------



## Davidc (25 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> damn damn damn ! wet and windy I can deal with but warm, dry and wind-less I can't



All being well about 12 of us will be doing a rain dance on Sunday morning. It worked in May, perhaps it'll work again


----------



## peanut (25 Sep 2009)

quick recap David.
Is it still a 9am meet for a 9.30am start at Taunton Station Carpark?


----------



## paddy01 (26 Sep 2009)

I'm still aiming to be there.


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Sep 2009)

I thought it was meet up @ 9.30 and off @ 10 !!!
so how's the roll call so far ?

Speck i will ring you later

regards Iain


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Sep 2009)

I thought 9.30 for 10.00 also


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Sep 2009)

I am glad I wasn't reading things then lol

regards Iain


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2009)

I'd originally put 9:30 for 10 to fit in with the Sunday railway timetable, so hope it hasn't been altered and that still suits!

Look forward to seeing you in the North (Up Platform side) car park of Taunton Station tomorrow.

I've warned the Community Coffee Shop at North Curry to expect an invasion around 11 to half past. I didn't mention that it might happen again a few hours later as well.

The latest effort from the Met Office web site is:

*Sunday:*

Dry, but cloudy at times, although some sunny intervals are also likely. Patchy mist and fog will form. Light winds. Maximum temperature 20 °C.
Updated: 0343 on Sat 26 Sep 2009 


Looking through the posts it looks like:

Definite.

Davidc
peanut
Maggot
Domino
Speck
Iainj837
Toshiba Boy 
trustysteed 
paddy01

Possible.

summerdays
johnnyh


----------



## peanut (26 Sep 2009)

Excellent 10am start is very civilised .

David I see you intend to have 2x cake stops at North Curry .

The only possible problem with choosing North Curry is that it is only 10 miles into the ride and it leaves a long 20+ mile second stretch to follow with a third 10mile stretch to follow that !. 

Langport does have the advantage of being exactly half way Was there a particular reason for choosing North Curry ? over Langport


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2009)

No, just a good place to stop for a drink! It comes after the admittedly not too serious hilly bits frpm Taunton to West Monkton as well. If we don't want to stop I can always ring them and tell them we're not coming, it's easier than the other way round.

Don't have a problem with Langport as well, around lunchtime.

(Sad fact of life, when younger I used to do 45 miles from home to the south coast in 2 1/2 hours, non stop, with a handlebar mounted water bottle. Now I amble along at 10 mph and stop for hot drinks. Getting Old  )


----------



## peanut (26 Sep 2009)

it is very pretty there its true .

I was just a bit concerned that it might be a bit early in the ride and left about 27-30 miles to go. Its always hard to get going again after a cake stop

I'm sure North Curry will be fine. However I may carry on to langport as I have to get home early regretably.


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2009)

This link is to a map of Taunton, and if it comes up as I set it it shows parking. 

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=Ta...:14|Taunton|Taunton, Somerset, England, TA1 1

If they don't show use the check box on the left.

There's also a car park next to the canal at Bathpool (coming from the motorway turn right at the 1st traffic lights and follow the brown signs to canalside car park). From there you can use the tow path - good tarmac surface suitable for any bike - into the centre of Taunton. That one isn't likely to appeal to runners.

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=Ba...ormation&loc=GB:51.03042:-3.06636:16|Bathpool,

The circle is on the car park, access via Milton Hill and Dyer's Lane.

I've found references to the race, but I can't find any on line map of where this race is going, starts, times, or anything else. Do you have any details?

(If IE8 goes on behaving as it has while composing this I'm installing Firefox)


----------



## peanut (26 Sep 2009)

not too keen on leaving my car at Bathpool. Not sure how secure it is there for 4+ hours ?. Its quite a sleck to Taunton Station from there . About another 20 mins both ways ?


----------



## peanut (26 Sep 2009)

Sorry David I didn't intend to upset all your arrangements at this late stage. 

I will be parking at the B&Q car park below and cycling to Taunton Station to the meet at 9.30-10am


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2009)

Not sure there's much to chose between any of them for daytime security. Bathpool's only about 10 minutes from the centre by bike, and if the race asn't filled or blocked it the nearest alternative is probably the enormous one on the north side of Priory Bridge Road beside the river.

I think most of the car parks are still free on Sundays, but some started charging full price earlier this year. (Good reason to ride in if I'm shopping).


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2009)

That's now the Wickes car park (B&Q is at Hankridge now). No one's controlling the end where MFI used to be, so you're probably OK parking there. Make absolutely sure your car is locked if you leave it in that car park though.

Same goes for the one at Bathpool and the big one mentioned above. All are notorious for opportunists going for unlocked cars and cars where people have left windows not done up.

I suggest we leave the meet as the station, in case anyone can't check here before tomorrow, and as it's conveniently at the route start irrespective of where anyone parks.


----------



## peanut (26 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> That's now the Wickes car park (B&Q is at Hankridge now). No one's controlling the end where MFI used to be, so you're probably OK parking there. Make absolutely sure your car is locked if you leave it in that car park though.



I can assure you that I shall not be leaving my Porsche unlocked !

I will be parking down the other end outside the petfood place which is busy all day.

I should have thought that the Taunton Station car park is the least safe and most likely to be broken into


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> I can assure you that I shall not be leaving my Porsche unlocked !
> 
> I will be parking down the other end outside the petfood place which is busy all day.
> 
> I should have thought that the Taunton Station car park is the least safe and most likely to be broken into



I've never heard of any problems in that carpark on the north side of the station, only the other side, and theft from the bike racks happens (also the other side). The one you're using is OK while the shops are open but don't leave your car there at night!


----------



## paddy01 (26 Sep 2009)

Well, not knowing Taunton at all... if I can:

A. Get up on time to drive up.
B. Find somewhere to park.
C. Find the station.

I'll see you there


----------



## Domino (26 Sep 2009)

paddy01 said:


> Well, not knowing Taunton at all... if I can:
> 
> A. Get up on time to drive up.
> B. Find somewhere to park.
> ...



Ditto all that for me to


----------



## Iainj837 (26 Sep 2009)

User76 said:


> Iain, do you still need a lift?


Tis ok going with Speck, thanks anyway


----------



## peanut (26 Sep 2009)

could we have a quick recap of where the car park entrance is please? is it the entrance to the station off Station rd ? or further up off cheddon rd ?


----------



## Davidc (26 Sep 2009)

The entrance is in Kilkenny Court, off Cheddon Road, or through the station entrance from Kingston Road. Map below.


----------



## peanut (26 Sep 2009)

Davidc said:


> The entrance is in Kilkenny Court, off Cheddon Road, or through the station entrance from Kingston Road. Map below.



thanks David. glad I asked, as its impossible to turn right into Cheddon Rd when coming up Station rd from the south. Only a local would know that.


----------



## peanut (27 Sep 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr !

bluddy traffic jams bluddy horse boxes bluddy road works Grrrrrrr  gnash 

Hope you all had a great ride. Had to turn back at Taunton due to a 2 mile jam to the M5 .I had already traveled 9 miles at 30mph and lost 10 mins to road works in Ilminster .

Oh well theres always the next time I guess


----------



## Davidc (27 Sep 2009)

Good to meet you all, shame about peanut. His problem must have been the jam we rode past when we came back into Taunton that way. It's quicker by bike!

Hope everyone's home OK, sorry about the misnavigation via Lyng, and look forward to the next time.

Next stop the shower.....


----------



## paddy01 (27 Sep 2009)

A very nice day out in the countryside and some excellent company with which to break my "meeting another member of CycleChat" cherry.


----------



## Speck (27 Sep 2009)

Thanks DavidC for today and very nice to meet you all. 

Please see link to the download from my computer

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/14499120

Hope it works


----------



## Cheddar George (27 Sep 2009)

Another thanks to Davidc, a nice route and a cafe that seemed to cater only for cyclists !!


----------



## peanut (27 Sep 2009)

Hi all so sorry to have missed it again!

I sat in that traffic jam this morning and there was some choice words I can tell you.

Did anyone take some pictures ? I had brought my video camera with me too 

I hear you took a detour through Lyng . Great bit of fast road from there to Burrowbridge.

How many turned up in the end ?


----------



## Davidc (27 Sep 2009)

peanut said:


> Hi all so sorry to have missed it again!
> 
> I sat in that traffic jam this morning and there was some choice words I can tell you.
> 
> ...



That was because someone (can't think who) missed the turn in North Curry! Speck's Garmin map shows where we went!

Having remembered a bit late about the roadworks in Ruishton we finally joined your traffic jam in Henlade. Didn't take us quite as long as the cars took to get to the temporary traffic lights though...

My wife took 1/2 hour to get through it this evening. Worst traffic jam all the way from Lowestoft.


----------



## jeltz (27 Sep 2009)

Glad you had a great time. Hopefully I'll make it along next time, you had a pretty nice day for it.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Sep 2009)

Thanks once again David for all your work. Bad luck on the traffic jam Peanut, it certainly looked pretty bad as we whizzed past them

Great to finally meet up with some fellow forum members, and David even kindly organised some great weather

Look forward to meeting up again.


----------



## trustysteed (28 Sep 2009)

Yeah, thanks everyone for a great day out in the sun and some good laughs! A couple of photos for you:






Left to Right: IainJ37, Speck, ToshibaBoy, Domino, Cheddar George, Paddy, DavidC, Trustysteed






The obligatory cake stop in North Curry!


----------



## peanut (28 Sep 2009)

excellent pictures TS well done. I thought for a while that no-one had brought a camera. Looks like the North Curry cake stop was a good choice of David's
I can't tell you all how much I missed the ride. The last ride I went to at Bishops Lydiard my car engine packed up mid way so I'm hoping third time lucky 

good to be able to put faces to names at last.


----------



## Iainj837 (28 Sep 2009)

Hi guys nice meeting you all, it was a lovely day and really enjoyed myself.
Thanks to Speck for picking me up and also for the coffee 
I hope we can all meet up again @ some time.
DavidC very good route and nice cake stop

Regards Iain


----------



## Iainj837 (28 Sep 2009)

trustysteed said:


> Yeah, thanks everyone for a great day out in the sun and some good laughs! A couple of photos for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trustysteed You missed out the 8 but I will let you of this time lol.
Nice pictures though


----------



## Domino (28 Sep 2009)

Thanks for a great day out all. I think there goes the last day of summer, what a great day. It hung on just for us. Hope to do it again!


----------



## paddy01 (28 Sep 2009)

Based on some conversations on Sunday, I'm thinking of proposing a ride in East Devon.

I'll figure out a route and post it up to gauge interest.


----------



## Baggy (28 Sep 2009)

paddy01 said:


> Based on some conversations on Sunday, I'm thinking of proposing a ride in East Devon.
> 
> I'll figure out a route and post it up to gauge interest.


If you do, can you make sure the route stops at Joshua's Harvest Store in Ottery, they do THE BEST tea-cakes ever!


----------



## Davidc (28 Sep 2009)

Only trouble with Devon is that it very definitely isn't level!

Has some nice places to go though.


----------



## speccy1 (28 Sep 2009)

Tried to organise rides in Devon before - nobody ever wants to know

Unless anyone can prove me wrong


----------



## paddy01 (28 Sep 2009)

Well, I'll knock something up and see what interest we get.

As yes, Ottery is definately on the list of way points and would make a top spot for a brew & bun.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Sep 2009)

Paddy, count me in mate, I'll even cook you a pizza, with no toppings, no tomato, no meat....ahhh, that's right, cheese on toast

If we could arrange for a dead cow or two, Trustysteed may even join us again


----------



## trustysteed (29 Sep 2009)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Paddy, count me in mate, I'll even cook you a pizza, with no toppings, no tomato, no meat....ahhh, that's right, cheese on toast
> 
> If we could arrange for a dead cow or two, Trustysteed may even join us again



don't forget the dead horse as well, it was asking, neigh (boom boom) begging to be eaten.

how about a horse on toast? i'll bring my blowtorch...


----------



## Domino (1 Oct 2009)

I'd be up for a East Devon ride! It's not too far from where I am. I insist you lot tackle Cheddar Gorge one day though (uphill that is!)

p.s. I've got next week off, lots of cycling, weather permitting. Woohooo! (Gotta work next Saturday though, every silver lining has a cloud!).


----------



## Davidc (1 Oct 2009)

Domino said:


> I'd be up for a East Devon ride! It's not too far from where I am. *I insist you lot tackle Cheddar Gorge one day* though (uphill that is!)
> 
> p.s. I've got next week off, lots of cycling, weather permitting. Woohooo! (Gotta work next Saturday though, every silver lining has a cloud!).



Even when I've fitted my 22 chainring I'd be walking!


----------



## Domino (1 Oct 2009)

Davidc said:


> Even when I've fitted my 22 chainring I'd be walking!



Ok, ok, downhill then. (Phew nearly rumbled then).

To be honest I've only done it twice and I only live 4 miles away. It's not so bad after the first 1/3. The bottom bit just after the tourists is the worst. But then it goes on for quite a long time in a steady climb.


----------



## Davidc (1 Oct 2009)

I went down it many many years ago, it scared me witless!


----------



## Domino (1 Oct 2009)

Davidc said:


> I went down it many many years ago, it scared me witless!



You probably should not try the Westbury-Sub-Mendip hill then. I've never had the guts to just let the bike go down there. I got up to about 40 once and bottled it. Too many bends in the road. I think you could get 60+ mph no worries but you'd be a splat if anything came the other way.


----------



## Davidc (1 Oct 2009)

The main road down off the mendips into Shepton Mallet is straighter and the surface used to be tolerable. I got up to 40 down there, and then when I tried thought I'd never stop!

Cheddar Gorge is bendy, steep, full of cars and pedestrians, and hasn't improved any since I cycled it, but if you insist!


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Oct 2009)

Instead of turning left towards Shepton Mallet you can carry straight on and past the Hunters Lodge pub for frighteningly fast descent into Wells (poor road surface, tight bend etc). At high speed my cables start slapping the aluminium frame making it sound like the bike is about to fall to bits ...... it all adds to the excitement.


----------



## Domino (1 Oct 2009)

I must try the Hunters Lodge. I hear the landlord is quite a character.


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Oct 2009)

Yeah, i've never been in but i have heard tales that mobile phones might be inserted where the sun don't shine !!!


----------



## peanut (1 Oct 2009)

Domino said:


> You probably should not try the Westbury-Sub-Mendip hill then. I've never had the guts to just let the bike go down there. I got up to about 40 once and bottled it. Too many bends in the road. I think you could get 60+ mph no worries but you'd be a splat if anything came the other way.



how does it compare to Porlock Hill ?

My front rim got red hot brakes failed and my tub rolled off the rim at 25mph+ on Porlock.


----------



## Davidc (1 Oct 2009)

I rode up Porlock once. I was 19 years old at the time and needed a new chain afterwards.

Same trip I rode down Countesbury (into Lynmouth). Similar problem to peanut on Porlock. Stench of burning rubber from the brakes, which weren't working properly, and the front rim was so hot it melted the edges of the tyre so it welded itself on. The back one was beter but also needed new brake blocks and tyre.

Expensive day's riding and good business for a shop in Barnstaple the next day.

Edit: Don't even think about suggesting a trip along that bit of the A39 for a future ride!


----------



## Domino (1 Oct 2009)

It's not that high compared to a lot of rides. Short and scary. Bike hike doesn't do the bends justice. Be my guest to try it out though! 

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=21893


----------



## Speck (1 Oct 2009)

Used to do this one regularly in my teens and twenties


http://www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=21894www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=21894


----------



## Baggy (1 Oct 2009)

Davidc said:


> Cheddar Gorge is bendy, steep, full of cars and pedestrians, and hasn't improved any since I cycled it, but if you insist!


If you come along to the next Exmouth Exodus you can ride down it at about midnight and I'll reward you with a cup of tea at the bottom  Not so many cars and pedestrians at that time, but it's even bendier in the dark!


----------



## Davidc (2 Oct 2009)

Baggy said:


> If you come along to the next Exmouth Exodus you can ride down it at about midnight and I'll reward you with a cup of tea at the bottom  Not so many cars and pedestrians at that time, but it's even bendier in the dark!



Nice idea but I don't think I'd be able to climb Burrington, Blagdon and Woodbury! (Occasionally do Blagdon from here though)


----------



## Iainj837 (9 Oct 2009)

What happened to the pictures ?


----------



## Domino (11 Oct 2009)

Oh darn, I saved them pictures as well. Then I had a tidy up and deleted them by accident. If they could be re-hosted that'd be great so I could save em again for posterity like 

Took my bike to the LBS as well with my clicking bottom bracket. 5 seconds in and he'd identified a bearing problem in my pedals!!! Literally 5 seconds. He just waggled the pedal and said "Your bearing in your pedals gone" then recommended I replace the pedal. New pedals, no more clicks!!! I could have sworn it was my BB.  Sorry chaps for the noise!!! Silent now for the next one.


----------



## Speck (15 Oct 2009)

Domino said:


> Oh darn, I saved them pictures as well. Then I had a tidy up and deleted them by accident. If they could be re-hosted that'd be great so I could save em again for posterity like
> 
> Took my bike to the LBS as well with my clicking bottom bracket. 5 seconds in and he'd identified a bearing problem in my pedals!!! Literally 5 seconds. He just waggled the pedal and said "Your bearing in your pedals gone" then recommended I replace the pedal. New pedals, no more clicks!!! I could have sworn it was my BB.  Sorry chaps for the noise!!! Silent now for the next one.



Bloody hell Domino, I thought it was my ears, I've been to the docs for an hearing test


----------



## peanut (15 Oct 2009)

Speck said:


> Bloody hell Domino, I thought it was my ears, I've been to the docs for an hearing test



what did he say ?


----------



## peanut (15 Oct 2009)

I think our next ride should maybe be a night time ride 

How about it ? only tried it once or twice but it is great fun and a totally differant experience .


----------



## peanut (15 Oct 2009)

Domino said:


> Oh darn, I saved them pictures as well. Then I had a tidy up and deleted them by accident. If they could be re-hosted that'd be great so I could save em again for posterity like



where are the pics Dom ? if you upload them to photobucket they can stay there for ever . They will host video as well


----------



## jeltz (15 Oct 2009)

Any dates being thought of for the next ride, I'm still a novice but I'd be up for one!


----------



## peanut (15 Oct 2009)

sometime soon I hope as I have managed to miss both rides so far


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2009)

I am up for a night ride, I go on them every so often and I agree with peanut they are a differant experience

regards Iain

Only thing is though no cake stops


----------



## Davidc (16 Oct 2009)

We could always enroll on the next EE in June!

Failing that if you want a night ride without too many mountains but with a few hills the Tiverton - Bickleigh - Exeter - forgotten the next place - Uffculme - Tiverton loop is a good ride. I haven't done it for about 30 years though. It would probably work from Tiverton Parkway if people wanted to use the railway to get there.

Edit: That was about 55 miles IIRC.


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2009)

what's the EE 

regards iain


----------



## Davidc (16 Oct 2009)

EE = Exmouth Exodus. Go to Chuffy or Baggy in members and there's a link in their sig line.

Overnight 100 miler including up Burrington Combe, Up Blagdon Hill, and up Woodbury hill!!!!


----------



## peanut (16 Oct 2009)

Davidc said:


> EE = Exmouth Exodus. Go to Chuffy or Baggy in members and there's a link in their sig line.
> 
> Overnight 100 miler including up Burrington Combe, Up Blagdon Hill, and up Woodbury hill!!!!



I was thinking more of a nice gentle pootle of 30-40 miles round the villages rather than 100 mile slog up a load of hills in the dark


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> I was thinking more of a nice gentle pootle of 30-40 miles round the villages rather than 100 mile slog up a load of hills in the dark



I quite agree peanut


----------



## jeltz (16 Oct 2009)

Yep a night ride sounds interesting, not sure about a 100 miler though not done one of those yet


----------



## Davidc (16 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> I was thinking more of a nice gentle pootle of 30-40 miles round the villages rather than 100 mile slog up a load of hills in the dark



I think the EE would kill me. 40 miler sounds better!


----------



## peanut (16 Oct 2009)

40 miles in the dark will seem like about 60  we could cycle to the coast and back maybe


----------



## Davidc (16 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> 40 miles in the dark will seem like about 60  we could cycle to the coast and back maybe



Where from? Which coast?


----------



## peanut (17 Oct 2009)

somewhere not too hilly or remote would be preferable. I'll take a look when I get a chance this w/e


----------



## Iainj837 (21 Oct 2009)

Has there been any ideas where and when the ride is going to take place i am looking @ some differant routes today


----------



## peanut (21 Oct 2009)

why don't you construct a route of your own Iain ? 

then start a thread to see if there is any interest. Thats what David & I have done but you can do it yourself for a ride around your locale


----------

